

What about Spanish on HN? - egiva

Hey, in the CS world English is a pretty universal language, but I'm just taking the temperature here in regards to content in other languages on HN. On the posting side is there any interest in seeing content written in (for example) Spanish? Is expanding into those other non-English speaking communities interesting to anyone? Has anyone seen cool content in another language, but hesitated to post it on HN? I'm just interested in figuring out what people think...
======
senko
Noticias Hacker might be of interest:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2311319>

------
mooism2
Non-English submissions are not going to get widely upvoted unless we get a
link to an English translation.

Currently, that means you should post a link to an English translation of the
great Spanish CS article you found. A babelfish translation should be good
enough.

Ideally, HN would recognise when you were submitting a link to a non-English
article, and automatically provide a link to an automatic translation as well
/ instead. (And should perhaps do this for links in comments as well.)

(Chrome has this sort of automatic translation built-in, but I'd guess that
less than half of the HN userbase uses Chrome.)

